# Good bottom feeder pet store in Ohio



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi, where can I find some good fish stores around Ohio? I'm thinking of getting a Botia loach or banjo catfish.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmm...you might want to try the yellow pages....


----------

